# Carbon Centre console is in!



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Always liked the look of the OEM carbon centre console, However used ones are like hen's teeth and new ones are silly money. Did a bit of carbon skinning a few years ago when I had a Supermoto, and it turned out pretty well. As a result thought I'd give it another go over the standard aluminium insert.( I purchased one off e bay rather than take mine off)
It was a little tricky due to the complexity of the part, but after a few hours work and coats of clear coat I am quite pleased with the result considering.....
I was a little concerned about removing my own console having read a few nightmare stories regarding this on here, but to be honest it wasn't as bad as I thought, and didn't even take very long to swap them over


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks alright that, nice job.

Just out of interest what is the skinning procedure?

I tried moulding my own parts once which proved Impossible to get the desired finish.

Much more difficult to work with than fibreglass


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

placeborick said:


> Looks alright that, nice job.
> 
> Just out of interest what is the skinning procedure?
> 
> ...


If you go on the web site of easy composites.co.uk, which is where I got the raw materials from there is a very informative video on there, which explains and demonstrates it better than I could.
It is a tad tricky like I said as the surround is a little complex to be fair. Rather than polish the epoxy At the end, I decided to sand to 800 grit then clear coat as I think it gives a better and more durable finish.

Dave


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the link, very informative. Think that's a bit creative for me, angle grinders and welding are more my sort of thing but respect to you and others who can. I'm happy to buy skinned stuff from others and now I know what I'm buying.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> Thanks for the link, very informative. Think that's a bit creative for me, angle grinders and welding are more my sort of thing but respect to you and others who can. I'm happy to buy skinned stuff from others and now I know what I'm buying.


I was going to go down that route myself initially, but Obviously decided against it. My fear was that especially with the centre console being like it is, that if I left it to someone else, the buttons/ control unit wouldn't fit back in correctly due to the added Carbon and epoxy. I had a spare complete console including all the buttons etc, so could check it as I progressed and adjust if necessary.

Dave


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

At first I thought skinning was a form of vinyl wrapping so I didn't really take much notice of your post I just thought that looks good, now I watched the video I realise what you have actually achieved here that this is a proper carbon fibre console.

That is clever, the time, the effort, the skill, so you must have the mould still to do others if asked. I hope you make a few bob. Well done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pronto said:


> At first I thought skinning was a form of vinyl wrapping so I didn't really take much notice of your post I just thought that looks good, now I watched the video I realise what you have actually achieved here that this is a proper carbon fibre console.
> 
> That is clever, the time, the effort, the skill, so you must have the mould still to do others if asked. I hope you make a few bob. Well done [smiley=dude.gif]


It is a skin rather than a prepeg carbon fibre item, which like you said would involve a mould and an autoclave etc.... way above my ability both financially and physically. The skinning process involves laying the carbon fibre over the original piece before the epoxy is added in several layers etc  
As a result not really a money making scheme unfortunately, as I certainly wouldn't do it for anyone else

Dave


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks great and prety much the same as my OEM one, nice job!


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

base86 said:


> Looks great and prety much the same as my OEM one, nice job!


Cheers matey, I take it you retro fitted yours, as a matter of interest did you buy used or new?


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

bunn7287 said:


> Cheers matey, I take it you retro fitted yours, as a matter of interest did you buy used or new?


Yup, your right! Stumbled on a cheap mint second hand included the door handles.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

bunn7287 said:


> Pronto said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought skinning was a form of vinyl wrapping so I didn't really take much notice of your post I just thought that looks good, now I watched the video I realise what you have actually achieved here that this is a proper carbon fibre console.
> ...


ah ah so you cover the console in carbon fibre and then coat with resin then polish/buff to make it like glass. but now though the console is thicker so how does everything fit back into/onto the console or is the thickness miniscule. but it looks good and well worth it &#8230; clever !


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pronto said:


> bunn7287 said:
> 
> 
> > Pronto said:
> ...


Yes mate, the layer isn't especially thick even with the epoxy, however it obviously does add thickness as you say. Like I stated I was lucky enough to have a complete console to check the clearance as I progressed.To be fair the majority of the edges are no difference to the standard item, as you can sand after each epoxy layer anyway. The edges around the stop/start button and radio control needs a little more attention due to the clearance needed.
I painted any edges which were not black at the end of the process prior to clear coating. Obviously you can simply polish the epoxy, but I think clear coat gives a better and more durable finish.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

base86 said:


> bunn7287 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers matey, I take it you retro fitted yours, as a matter of interest did you buy used or new?
> ...


Lucky b*stard....... how much did they sting you for that if you don't mind me asking? I've got a couple of spare handle inserts on route to skin those as well, was the removal/ installation of those simple btw?


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

bunn7287 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> > bunn7287 said:
> ...


Hehe yeah I consider myself that too  
Payed € 450,- for the whole set :mrgreen: but for real, it looks exactly the same as yours!

Door handles come off quit easy, there are some tutorials on the forum here. You don't need to remove the whole door card.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

That's a bargain as I'm sure you're aware, may have cost more but certainly saves a sh*t load of time


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

That looks stunning!

Nice job! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bajaj1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks great! Can this be achieved via a vinyl wrap?


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Bajaj1 said:


> Looks great! Can this be achieved via a vinyl wrap?


It would be cheaper and take far less time that's for sure,and is something I've seen at least one person do on here..... personally though,vinyl doesn't gives the finish I wanted that's all :?


----------

